# Write a Middle-earth song with a known tune



## Confusticated (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm sure there was a thread like this long ago, but it seems to have been deleted?

I have some but will post them after others have done so. But here's one to start us off:

To the tune of 'Summer in the City' by Joe Cocker.

_Noldor in the City_
Melkor has been released to go among the Noldor in Tirion

I'm out now, roaming in the city
can't wait to own those silmarilli
elf town, isn't it a pity
they don't seem to sense the shadow in their city
all the eager Noldor ears have been fed
strutting on a golden sidewalk digesting all that i've said

but in Valmar its a different world
Vanyar do the Valar's will
go on go on and dance in the light
your too weak to put up a fight
and Vanyar don't you know you're a pity
go on and enjoy all your light
before I take it from your city
before I take it from your city

proud Noldor, murmer in the city
cooking up weapons in a secret smithy
to the Valar you're all itty-bitty
caged in the bliss of a sparkly city
there's another people coming after
Valar bought here to listen to your laughter

but In Middle-earth it's a different world
go out and find a realm
go on go on and prepare for flight
despite Manwe it'll be alright
and Noldor don't you know its a pity
the men will rule where they might
in the wide lands
in the wide lands

But in Aman its a different world
go out and find your realms
go on go on and prepare to fight
the Valar would keep you if they might
and Noldor don't you know its a pity
the Valar would keep you if they might


----------



## Niniel (Nov 3, 2003)

Man (ehm woman), that's really good! I love it! Bis, bis! It's actually about something, contrary to many popsongs today.


----------

